# speedster S50 for 10yo



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

setup a road bike for my 10yo to play with

30x39x42 gearing (the 42 is not usable currently)

40mm bmx stem
zero setback post
xxs size frame (and still a little big for him right now)


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is one lucky 10 year old. Nice.


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

This one is for my 9 yrs old, 09 Speeder LTD, also an xxs


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

the ltd looks just like my 09 s40. Do you know what the difference is?


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Well, actually the LTD should come with Ultegar, compact crank set and Shimano wheels. And on the paint job of the LTD, the yellow stripe become gold color but still look almost the same a the S40. 

This LTD had swapped the group set and wheels with Speedster Contessa by the LBS which fit my 9yr old son better, that is why look very similar to your s40


----------

